# Illinois 120 mile tractor parade, June 11-15, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A 120 mile 3 day ride through farm country in Illinois on a tractor. Sounds like a great experience. Here is a link:

http://www.greencollectors.com/evps/evitem.cfm?ID=299


----------

